# Remembering Chase



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

God Bless You and Chase.

May he find all of our other pets at the bridge to play with while he awaits you.

When I sent my 13 year old Goliath to the bridge 2 years ago, it was beautiful and peaceful too. I was very relieved that he was no longer suffering. I hope you are also feeling that same relief.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Chase. It is so evident how much he was loved. You gave him the ultimate freedom in a manner and setting we all could wish for. Big hugs to you and much love to Chase on his way to the bridge. Cherish your memories until you meet again.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - RIP sweet Chase and run pain free.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed, Chase. I'm very sorry for your loss. Even when it's so obviously the kind thing to do, it's just so darned hard to say goodbye. May your sweet memories of Chase comfort you in the sad days to come....


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Chase...your note made my eyes tear up!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Chase, you have given him the final act of love that we can ever give, letting them go peacefully and knowing that they are always loved.

I am sure he will be meeting new friends

Run free and sleep softly Chase


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to part. I just posted this in another thread. It was my signature for many years. 

_*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. *_
_*Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. *_
_*We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, *_
_*never fully understanding the necessary plan." *_

_*Irving Townsend. *_​


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Such a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I amso sorry,but you certainly made the right decision at the right time.  YourChase is joining so many wonderful dogs at the bridge to wait for us.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, run free Chase and sleep softly


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for loving Chase and being there to open the Gate to Rainbow Bridge for him.

Run Fast, Play Hard, and Be Happy Sweet Chase.
Godspeed & Love.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I an so very sorry for your loss. Sweet Chase, may you run softly and pain free at the bridge


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chase. May your memories and the love you shared comfort you during this sad time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Godspeed, sweet Chase!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry about Chase. What a beautiful and loving way to send him off in peace.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Chase but what a lovely way to let him go sweet dreams Chase


----------



## liero133 (Aug 23, 2009)

that just makes me cry..

godspeed chase


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What love and compassion.... a wonderful tribute to Chase and a decision filled with what is best for your wonderful companion. Thinking of you at this sad and empty time. RIP Chase.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You beautiful tribute brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## chaseisace (Nov 4, 2008)

Thankyou all for your kind words..

Well first day without him, and I feel strangly calm about the whole thing, miss him like crazy of course, but so comforting to know he is at peace.

I have another little dog, Ellie collie x...she is a rescue dog and in the last year became Chases eyes and ears to some degree. Sad night for her last night, I could tell she was missing him. So we are off for a rage around the hills today, just she and me...

Once again....god bless you all..xx


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Chase. xxoo


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss and thank you for having the courage to do the most painful yet loving act for your boy.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh how my heart aches for you (and me)...they are so special and touch our lives in such an enormous way. 

Unfortunately, I am not far from the same with my Golden. Jasmine is a 9 year old female who has a benign tumor on her liver. She wants to eat, but nothing but bread and broccoli (yes, no kidding) sound good to her. The people on this website are simply the best, their hearts are kind. I will try the homemade recipe for Satin Balls that was posted on my thread. 

My vet is the best and when the time comes Jasmine will also leave this world from her home.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my! That was a beautifully written tribute and, while bringing tears, shows the love and respect you had for your boy. It is such a difficult and heart breaking decision to make but you managed to make it sound so beautiful and peaceful. 
God Bless and RIP Chase.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Chase. Your description of your final days and moments with your boy brought tears to my eyes as it reminded me of my last days with my angel Kody. I think it is a tad bit comforting to know without a doubt, that they are ready to go. It doesn't take away the pain and emptiness of their presence however. Hold the good memories of your boy close to your heart...he will be right there when you need him.

Godspeed sweet angel Chase.......................


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

You have handled this situation in an amazing manner! What a blessing it is that we can take the suffering and pain away from our best friend. 

Your words show love, care, concern, courage and then lots more love. You knew & Chase knew as well that the time was right. 

(((((Hugs))))) to you to help you through this rough time but also happy time because you know where Chase is and that you'll see him again!


----------

